# F-list, or H-list?



## Limedragon27 (May 4, 2019)

Many of you may be familiar with the website known as F-list, and if you're not, it's mainly an erotic roleplaying site where you can make a profile, characters, have a kink list, and either go on the many rooms in the chat or post ads in groups. However, while F-list was for everyone, it was aimed for Furries, I kinda thought F stood for Furry. However in recent years there's been an explosion in humanoid character, mainly of the anime sort from what I can see. I done some data collecting and come to the conclusion that Furries do not make up the majority of the website anymore. Of course I didn't join until 2014, so I wouldn't know everything. But here's the charts with the info. Below shows the percentage and exact number of in May 2019 5/4/19.










Of course this is data collected by searching of the body types of characters who were published, this doesn't count for private characters. What do you think about this? Also I know this is usually used for RP ads, but I didn't know where else to post it. This is about a RP website, so it fits, I think.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2019)

How dare non furries be just as kinky as us. ;D


----------



## Pipistrele (May 4, 2019)

My only experience with F-list was trying to carefully checkmark in my list of interests/kinks for 20-30 minutes, only for site to suddenly decide I'm not logged in after hitting "edit" button, and my time being effectively wasted. Top tier web design.


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 4, 2019)

I know a factor is people just liking the character page options--like I have a few friends who rp with their Drows/Orcs/Animu-girls over there mainly because they really, really like the formatting of the site. One of them only runs SFW games weirdly enough too.

I also feel like a LOT of the humanoid characters run over there are official characters from movies/games/shows/etc for some reason


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 4, 2019)

I'm curious how many people with humanoid characters are open to or actively seeking roleplay with anthros. I can imagine a scenario where one would want to play as an idealized human version of themselves getting railed by a furry. 

Even if the majority of characters aren't furry, so long as they're not being excluded I don't think it matters.


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 4, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I'm curious how many people with humanoid characters are open to or actively seeking roleplay with anthros. I can imagine a scenario where one would want to play as an idealized human version of themselves getting railed by a furry.



A decent amount tbh--I'd say I personally got more humanoid interest than anthro when I was still active((although most of my characters are ambiguously between outright anthro and kemonomimi I suppose))



Le Chat Nécro said:


> Even if the majority of characters aren't furry, so long as they're not being excluded I don't think it matters.



There definitely are some peeps who outright refuse anthro characters still, but you'll typically be able to spot that on their profile pretty early on(and they're normally fairly polite about it)


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (May 4, 2019)

Pasta said:


> A decent amount tbh--I'd say I personally got more humanoid interest than anthro when I was still active((although most of my characters are ambiguously between outright anthro and kemonomimi I suppose))
> 
> 
> 
> There definitely are some peeps who outright refuse anthro characters still, but you'll typically be able to spot that on their profile pretty early on(and they're normally fairly polite about it)


People will always have their preferences. It's good that most are polite about it.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I'm curious how many people with humanoid characters are open to or actively seeking roleplay with anthros. I can imagine a scenario where one would want to play as an idealized human version of themselves getting railed by a furry.
> 
> Even if the majority of characters aren't furry, so long as they're not being excluded I don't think it matters.



That feeling of soft anthro fluff on skin. ;3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 5, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> it's mainly an erotic roleplaying site


Hold up, you people actually ERP on that site?
I just only made an account to spend over half an hour ticking boxes just so people can stop asking me for a bunch of kinks I'm into, mainly since sometimes I forget unless it happens.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Hold up, you people actually ERP on that site?
> I just only made an account to spend over half an hour ticking boxes just so people can stop asking me for a bunch of kinks I'm into, mainly since sometimes I forget unless it happens.



But that awkward initial conversation is the best part of roleplaying! D:


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> But that awkward initial conversation is the best part of roleplaying! D:


But I can do that on Discord anyway. UwU

Except I get the joy of Discord deciding my name can't be added so I have to add people because Discord is big dumb.


----------



## Guardian135 (May 5, 2019)

Even with all the humanoids you shouldn't have too much trouble finding someone who likes the stuff you do. Just depends on how niche your favourite kinks are, and how much you expect your partner to be able to write. Nothing  worse than writing a paragraph and getting half a sentence back.


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Hold up, you people actually ERP on that site?
> I just only made an account to spend over half an hour ticking boxes just so people can stop asking me for a bunch of kinks I'm into, mainly since sometimes I forget unless it happens.


Less overt erp and more "loosely mature themes and content that might not be appropriate on other platforms" rp--you'd be surprised at the population over on F-list that rps mostly sfw/heavy plot related stuff. Plus, like you said, it's nice to be able to say upfront what kind of things you like and/or don't like in rp period, regardless of kinkiness or lack thereof.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 5, 2019)

Pasta said:


> Less overt erp and more "loosely mature themes and content that might not be appropriate on other platforms" rp--you'd be surprised at the population over on F-list that rps mostly sfw/heavy plot related stuff. Plus, like you said, it's nice to be able to say upfront what kind of things you like and/or don't like in rp period, regardless of kinkiness or lack thereof.


I've got more heavy plot stuff from Fur affinity notes than F-list, even when I asked for it. Oh well.
I'll try and look on it some more for some plot stuff then, maybe. Mostly since I'll prob forget or not know where to post. *shrug*

Yeah, I have some character who I'd rather not be doing certain kinks with others, and what not.


----------



## Guardian135 (May 5, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I've got more heavy plot stuff from Fur affinity notes than F-list, even when I asked for it. Oh well.
> I'll try and look on it some more for some plot stuff then, maybe. Mostly since I'll prob forget or not know where to post. *shrug*
> 
> Yeah, I have some character who I'd rather not be doing certain kinks with others, and what not.



Your odds of getting good long RP from F-list are low. Most people are just there for certain kinks and are satisfied with short para posting with little story. If you want anything more than that, you have to really look, and even then, the number's aren't great.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 5, 2019)

Guardian135 said:


> Your odds of getting good long RP from F-list are low. Most people are just there for certain kinks and are satisfied with short para posting with little story. If you want anything more than that, you have to really look, and even then, the number's aren't great.



Well, I do know one website that posts more than pure erotica. It's called Quotev, a website made for writers. The only problem is that, for some god-forsaken reason, the Q staff decided to pull group forums off of search listings. There isn't even an option to make groups anymore, for new members.

You'd have to know someone who's been RPing on the site long enough to hook you up with some groups.


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2019)

Guardian135 said:


> Your odds of getting good long RP from F-list are low. Most people are just there for certain kinks and are satisfied with short para posting with little story. If you want anything more than that, you have to really look, and even then, the number's aren't great.



I'll say! I've tried that site at various points in the past, with vivid character description, a lot of detail on my profile, and it's been tumbleweeds. I love a good, detailed paragraph style RP, but I can't say out the ones I have that have been the most amazing and memorable, that a single one originated from a contact there. Also, the website is a bit of a mess to navigate, I found. Very late 1990s looking : P

Oddly, the majority have come from friends I have met here...and, in most cases, without even 'looking' for a RP, but just by getting to know each other over time. I think this gives a better sense of companionability/compatibility, all in all. 

And often, the best RPs...those that have lasted months, maybe years...have come along when I haven't been looking at all.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 5, 2019)

Guardian135 said:


> Your odds of getting good long RP from F-list are low. Most people are just there for certain kinks and are satisfied with short para posting with little story. If you want anything more than that, you have to really look, and even then, the number's aren't great.


Yeah, I don't really expected much from the site, I was curious if people actually even used it for ERP in the first place, I just used it for kink listing.
Pretty sure I only had like 1 or 2... But that was prior to before I decided to take down my discord name from my profile since I didn't want anymore people from the site, mostly since that discord name was beyond outdated.

Eh, I'll stick with theses forums and even Fur affinity, met some good people here.


----------



## Jarren (May 5, 2019)

Guardian135 said:


> Your odds of getting good long RP from F-list are low. Most people are just there for certain kinks and are satisfied with short para posting with little story. If you want anything more than that, you have to really look, and even then, the number's aren't great.


There's a reason a lot of folks only really RP with friends they've gotten comfortable with. Tends to lead to higher quality, longer posts and to both users having a better idea of what the other wants out of the scene and their tendencies within it. You CAN find some people if you get lucky just by casting a net, but I've found that friends are a much more reliable source of quality RP, especially if you set the tone for it. Like Simo said, you can find stuff often when you're not looking for it.



MCtheBeardie said:


> Well, I do know one website that posts more than pure erotica. It's called Quotev, a website made for writers. The only problem is that, for some god-forsaken reason, the Q staff decided to pull group forums off of search listings. There isn't even an option to make groups anymore, for new members.
> 
> You'd have to know someone who's been RPing on the site long enough to hook you up with some groups.


Huh, never heard of Quotev. Might have to look into it...


----------



## Rayd (May 5, 2019)

i have a lot of luck with f-list. occasionally i run into one/two-liners, but for the most part, i've met some of my favorite partners on there. there really isn't a lack of play on there. i think people just have trouble using the site and making their profile interesting.


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 6, 2019)

Jarren said:


> Huh, never heard of Quotev. Might have to look into it...



Yeah, it's a good site for roleplay. But, like I said- you pretty much have to find someone who's been roleplaying long enough to get a decent place to roleplay on there.


----------

